# Samba4 SWAT port 901 conflict



## Zircon (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi and thanks again to all who make FreeBSD the best OS in the land. 

After upgrading to samba4-4.0.8, /net/samba4, I was no longer able to run  `/usr/local/sbin/swat` in the usual way: http://localhost:901 despite swat's entry in /etc/inetd.conf being in correct form: 


```
swat	stream	tcp	nowait/400	root	/usr/local/sbin/swat 	swat
```

and the /etc/services having the proper swat entry:


```
swat    901/tcp           # samba web configuration tool
```

/var/log/messages showed:


```
Aug 10 08:02:26 myhost inetd[2456]: swat/tcp: bind: Address already in use
```

So after much investigation into swat, and all things pertaining to port 901, I uncovered this:


```
[CMD=$]sockstat | grep 901[/CMD]
[...]
root     amd        2159  6  tcp4   *:901                 *:*
```

Not wanting to mess with the auto mounter daemon, I simply changed:


```
swat    901/tcp           # samba web configuration tool
```
to an unused port in /etc/services:

```
swat    9999/tcp           # samba web configuration tool
```

restarted inetd with `# /etc/rc.d/inetd restart`, then loaded http://localhost:9999 and swat then ran normally.

Am I doing something wrong with Samba4?

My `uname -a`:


```
FreeBSD themach5 9.2-RC1 FreeBSD 9.2-RC1 #0 r253912: Sat Aug  3 17:18:48 UTC 2013     [email]root@bake.isc.freebsd.org[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

Thanks,
Z


----------

